# Rattle and Hum house



## Zedstar (Jun 27, 2014)

Shout out to Billygroat on this one.

Nice house part trashed part not, loads and loads of personal stuff....old photo heaven
Looks like it was or maybe still is owned by a man called Anthony Oliver, who was a marine surveyor, it appears he lived here with his family and that they had to leave in a hurry....


----------



## Potter (Jun 28, 2014)

Fantastic. Cat on the stairs shot is pure win. Same anti-depressants as me.


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice find fella..


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jun 28, 2014)

nice piccies Zed


----------



## forker67 (Jun 28, 2014)

I'd leave in a hurry too if there was anything to do with U2 in my house!!!!!, cool pics mate.


----------



## krela (Jun 28, 2014)

Potter said:


> Fantastic. Cat on the stairs shot is pure win. Same anti-depressants as me.



Better known as prozac.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 28, 2014)

Awesome buddy!  I need to find this, I love old photos!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 28, 2014)

Great find,thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 10, 2014)

A great set of photos, I also love the cat one


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 10, 2014)

fab location and brilliant shots!
love the old photo's, thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 10, 2014)

Loving this take on it, fantastic photos as always!


----------



## Dugie (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice pics, what is the object with oliver on it ? Looks like a teeth mould 

Dugie


----------



## Zedstar (Jul 12, 2014)

yeah it was a mould of someone called oliver teeth


----------



## redT1ger (Jul 22, 2014)

Went there last night. There's now a mobile home in the garden, plus a nice new fence to keep their dogs in. Someone's obviously living on site and renovating the house


----------



## Slippy Shogun (Sep 7, 2014)

Fascinating old photos, would love to see some more of them. Very thought provoking. Thank you.


----------

